# 28H vs 24H - Help with choosing the front rim and building the wheelset



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,

When I were looking to some weight saving, I realized that I could buy front rim to my new wheel set with 24 holes.

Hub holes are not a problem, because I'm making it for special order by Mack  - hubs weight is with standard stainless steel bearings. Mine will have hybrid bearings (-10g I can guess)

Spokes - I have chosen the Pillar Ti Aero Titanium spokes.

Rear wheel will be 3x crosses from both side. Front wheel will be 3x crosses from disc side and radial from non disc side.

Rims: FRM XMD 309 tubular - rear 28holes front 24/28 - help with that 

Wheelset will be used by me in Specialized Epic S-Works Carbon 2010 by 77kg/170lb person.

What do you think about my problem ? Should I make 24H front wheel ? Will it be stiff enough with 24 holes ? Should I be afraid ?


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 10, 2006)

go 28, it will make for a much stiffer wheel. 4 spokes will make a world of difference.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

I 2nd going with 28. I have a set of 24 spoke Mavic's and they are super flexy. A lighter ride say 150 or below may not notice the flex as much but at your size (I'm also in the 170range) you'll be better off with 28.


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

With fewer spokes than 32, you will probably not even have to go x3 for tangient lacing... x2 will probably be fine for 24h & 28h


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you have any experience with that lancing 2x ? Can you develop the idea ?


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

ayjay69 said:


> Do you have any experience with that lancing 2x ? Can you develop the idea ?


Well, its pretty simple actually, you'll want to have an angle of around 90degs between the spoke and the hubflange to transfer the torque. The fewer the amount of spokes in a wheel, the further apart those spokeholes are. So to make a 90deg angle, you'll need to cross fewer spokes.
If you don't believe me, try making a sketch


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

To sum up, you think that better to do is 2x cross lancing at all fo 28 and 24 spokes ? No 3x ?


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

for 24h its probably better to do 2x... for 28h, you can go either way... but most Weightweenies would do 2x


----------



## gk02 (May 13, 2005)

there is probably almost no way you will be able to build a 24 hole wheel 3x. I say this from experience. 

The wheel will build better 2x as the angle into the rim will be much easier to deal with even at 28 holes. 

I would say 28 hole unless using a carbon rim.


----------



## HotzKiss (Jun 24, 2004)

go 28 or 32, it is getting harder to find a 24 holes hub and rim, very limited option


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

What HotzKiss said on drilling's 28 or 32 very common 24 not so much. 

2X well I have build road and mountain wheels 2X for the last 15 years. It use to be my signature, 10 years ago nobody did 2X much. But it has worked out very well front, rear, 28 or 32 hole. All the 2X have held up fine.


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm confused. Why are you using a tubular rim with a disc hub?


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

HotzKiss said:


> go 28 or 32, it is getting harder to find a 24 holes hub and rim, very limited option


That is no problem - hubs could be in any holes option I need. Rims are produced in 24 and 28 holes.:thumbsup:

Whole wheels will be super unique in my and mine friends opinion. Did you saw wheels with aero titanium spokes with 3mm width for mtb use ? I didnt't saw and to road use too...


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

mofoki said:


> I'm confused. Why are you using a tubular rim with a disc hub?


Because the wheels will be for MTB use in 26" bike


----------

